

Text of S. 1747: Computer Professionals Update Act - viae
http://www.govtrack.us/congress/billtext.xpd?bill=s112-1747

======
viae
I must h/t Matt Simons for bringing my attention to this act, which would
significantly curtail the salaries of many IT professionals. His blog post
asking for additional input can be found here:

[http://www.standalone-sysadmin.com/blog/2011/11/usa-
computer...](http://www.standalone-sysadmin.com/blog/2011/11/usa-computer-
professionals-update-act/)

